# power clean on lower body or upper body days?



## ojaysmoke (Mar 27, 2010)

ive currently changed my workout to upper body and lower body days and ive started to do some power cleans. should i include them in the lower body workout or the upper body workout?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Any day its a great warm up exercise.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

all over exercise, seems to give me a right cardio workout when i do them

Edit: sorry i was thinking of clean and jerk, id say power clean is more legs


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Lower body I would say


----------



## allenmax (Sep 17, 2010)

It's really a nice and helpful piece of information. I'm glad that you shared this helpful info with us. Please keep us informed like this. Thanks for sharing.


fat calculator


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

allenmax said:


> It's really a nice and helpful piece of information. I'm glad that you shared this helpful info with us. Please keep us informed like this. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> fat calculator


lmfao


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

allenmax said:


> It's really a nice and helpful piece of information. I'm glad that you shared this helpful info with us. Please keep us informed like this. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> fat calculator


it werent that good:tongue:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I used to do a lot of hang clean and pressing on shoulder&trap day. Loved them.

But now any upright row movements absolutely fk my rotators and do me more harm than good so unfortunately ive had to eradicate them from my routine.

If you can do them without causing harm to yourself they are a fantasic exercise IMO.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

hsmann87 said:


> I used to do a lot of hang clean and pressing on shoulder&trap day. Loved them.
> 
> But now any upright row movements absolutely fk my rotators and do me more harm than good so unfortunately ive had to eradicate them from my routine.
> 
> If you can do them without causing harm to yourself they are a fantasic exercise IMO.


powercleans should not fcuk with your rotators, upright rows yes, but not powercleans

make sure you're flexible enough, and your rotators are in good working order - try things like shoulder dislocates, and hail the taxi / draw the sword movements


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> powercleans should not fcuk with your rotators, upright rows yes, but not powercleans
> 
> make sure you're flexible enough, and your rotators are in good working order - try things like shoulder dislocates, and hail the taxi / draw the sword movements


sorry yeah i get what you mean.

but the way i was doing the movement was more of an upright row into a snatch into a press with no leg involvement...kind of more like a bodybuilding movement.

thats what shagged me!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Powercleans for me normally go with traps and delts. They do help build the lower body, and are a whole body exercise really, but I find the muscle they build the most is the mid/lower traps between the shoulder blades so I always primarily think of PCs as an upper body exercise.


----------

